# New DS Linker: Microninja!



## Costello (Nov 1, 2006)

*MicroNinja announced !*

MicroSD slot-1 solution, DS-cart-sized














We are happy to announce a new DS ("slot-1") linker: the *MicroNinja* !

Behind this title hides a new product by the NinjaDS team, a slot-1 solution and this time it's the same size as a normal DS cart! No more big ugly sticking out or u-shape!

Here's all you want to know about the MicroNinja!​

• Slot-1 only

• Same size as a DS cart

• Uses the same firmware as the NinjaDS


This last bit is interesting, it means the product will have the same features as the NinjaDS (read our review here). Features which are:

• Supports clean roms

• No software required, drag & drop on the microSD from any OS

• Lots of built-in features (MP3 player, image viewer, FTP download via wifi, passme...)

• Nice, simple and fast OS


As for the compatibility, it's getting better and better with the current firmware, v1.03, and the NinjaDS team aim for perfection in a near future! Concerning the release date, we were told that the Microninja would be available within the next two weeks. And finally, the price.. the current NinjaDS price is about $85 (67€). I believe the Microninja price should be in the same range.

The ninjaDS team have also sent us a *video of the product running*! Check it out in the comments of this topic!


----------



## Costello (Nov 1, 2006)

*Short video of the NinjaDS in use*


----------



## Teun (Nov 1, 2006)

Wow!
Do you need a flashed ds to use it?
and is download play possible to unflashed DS'es?


----------



## lexus-8 (Nov 1, 2006)

lol it's massive and i bet it costs a lot aswell


----------



## Costello (Nov 1, 2006)

You don't need a flashed DS.
And unfortunately the download play doesnt work on the ninjaDS yet (doesnt work to unflashed DS...)
But the ninjaDS team just told me that fixing this problem is on their top priority list!


----------



## Hero-Link (Nov 1, 2006)

67€ is quite a lot... for a slot-1 device without any space... as we have to buy a micro-sd it gets a lot more expensive, then most cards

edit: the video doesnt make me trust the cart yet... seems like it gets a little stuck in the nds, and it seems a little out of the nds as well... might just be me though.

edit2: 67€ JUST for the card, then pay the rest for the microSD, plus does it need flashme? for little more then 67€ you can get a G6.


----------



## Costello (Nov 1, 2006)

QUOTE(Hero-Link @ Nov 1 2006 said:


> 67€ is quite a lot... for a slot-1 device without any space... as we have to buy a micro-sd it gets a lot more expensive, then most cards








 67€ is like barely 2 original DS games
buy this and you'll be able to play about 640 DS games... you just saved 19,200€

edit: and yes after rewatching the video it seems to be sticking out just a little...


----------



## 754boy (Nov 1, 2006)

Well at least it has a cool name and doesnt look like a beast anymore lol. BTW, what game was he playing in that video?


----------



## Hanafuda (Nov 1, 2006)

*sigh* not the news most of us are looking for I think, but at least its good to see the ninjaDS team working hard to stay in the game.


----------



## ateam (Nov 1, 2006)

Upon reading the review of the original NinjaDS, it is clear to me that this product is not all that's it's cracked up to be... YET.  I believe that the firmware bugs and compatibility issues will be worked out soon.  In the mean time, I'm still keeping a close eye on all of the submerging slot-1 carts to determine which I should upgrade to in the future.


----------



## Teun (Nov 1, 2006)

QUOTE(754boy @ Nov 1 2006 said:


> BTW, what game was he playing in that video?



Yeah, was wondering that too..
And wow, i'm pretty impressed by the time it takes to start a game   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Any news about a release date yet?


----------



## Keva (Nov 1, 2006)

Looks awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I love the fact it uses external memory.


----------



## Costello (Nov 1, 2006)

If you want my personal opinion (not sure anyone will want it after I said I'm skeptical about the Acekard 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol) 
I really appreciate the existing NinjaDS and its only major drawback was the shape.
Now as I play a lot with my friends, the download play is a major issue too.

Anyway I can't wait to try this new linker.


----------



## NoNameFace (Nov 1, 2006)

QUOTE(754boy @ Nov 1 2006 said:


> Well at least it has a cool name and doesnt look like a beast anymore lol. BTW, what game was he playing in that video?



?????Yakuman DS


----------



## monaug5 (Nov 1, 2006)

i will be purchasing this if they ever sell it using a UK retailer


----------



## dimsum411 (Nov 1, 2006)

It does look like it protrudes a few cm out of slot 1.


----------



## Hanafuda (Nov 1, 2006)

QUOTE(dimsum411 @ Nov 1 2006 said:


> It does look like it protrudes a few cm out of slot 1.




you mean a few mm, right?


edit: so it's true. most Americans _still _have no grasp of the metric system.


----------



## cory1492 (Nov 1, 2006)

Keeping in mind it looks like it is a prototype with a sticker slapped on it (thicker, hard to remove), it is a definite improvement over having a meter stick plugged into the DS slot. Hanging out a mil or two shouldn't be an issue for most pockets either, so long as the corners are well rounded.


----------



## Timo710 (Nov 1, 2006)

The DS-Link can die slowly now , this product is the same , but with no need of flashme and better booting times.

People should be happy these things are made .All those suckers buying a DS-X will feel sorry for the fact that it only has 512 MB of space ,these people are talking about not needing a lot of memory while I am having issues having not enough space on my 1.0GB SD card for my M3 SD (the good ol' sticking out one).

Pokemon diamond is 128 MB and prolly a game lots of DS-X users are gonna put on it with that kick ass mini USB.how much memory do we have left then? than put up some music on that card , lets say 20 songs ... another nice 100 MB so thats already 50% of the memory .for a small amount of music , and a kick ass game ..... guys 512 isn't enough , and I know your willing to spend that extra buck for double the memory and the fact that you can take out that micro SD card , put it in the micro SD to SD card thingy and slide it in to your wii....


----------



## kobewan (Nov 1, 2006)

QUOTE(Timo710 @ Nov 1 2006 said:


> The DS-Link can die slowly now , this product is the same , but with no need of flashme and better booting times.
> 
> People should be happy these things are made .All those suckers buying a DS-X will feel sorry for the fact that it only has 512 MB of space ,these people are talking about not needing a lot of memory while I am having issues having not enough space on my 1.0GB SD card for my M3 SD (the good ol' sticking out one).
> 
> Pokemon diamond is 128 MB and prolly a game lots of DS-X users are gonna put on it with that kick ass mini USB.how much memory do we have left then? than put up some music on that card , lets say 20 songs ... another nice 100 MB so thats already 50% of the memory .for a small amount of music , and a kick ass game ..... guys 512 isn't enough , and I know your willing to spend that extra buck for double the memory and the fact that you can take out that micro SD card , put it in the micro SD to SD card thingy and slide it in to your wii....



The product is NOT the same, the DS-Link is a lot cheaper and I think the game support is quite different as well (right now anyways). Also, most people don't use their DS's as music/movie players, so 512MB should be more than enough. Diamond trims down to 43 MB, does it not? I know that 512MB isn't enough for me, because I like using it as a media player, but it should be more than enough for almost everybody (especially without using any space on GBA games).

Hmmm, back on topic. I think this is a little on the expensive side for its features. It still has, so far, nowhere near perfect game compatibilty and the download play feature would be nice. So I think that if it eventually gets those too features through update, it might be worth the ~$90, but a pricetag of around $65 would have been so much better. Makes me kind of scared as to what the price of an M3 slot1 solution would be....


----------



## adgloride (Nov 1, 2006)

I'm being very fussy here it does seem to stick out a little.  I want one thats a perfect fit.  It wasn't that long since they release their other slot 1 solution.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Nov 1, 2006)

Should I buy it or Should I buy DS-X ? I am not sure what's the different betwen this and DS-X. DS-X score 9.5/10 and this score 7/10. What do you think?


----------



## pte (Nov 1, 2006)

They are making a new review of the DS-X... it is not as good as everyone promoted. The NinjaDS is cheaper and has the same/better features and it has been out for a longer time = has a better support. They even released their fatlib for everyone to get.


----------



## deathspawn999 (Nov 1, 2006)

im happy with my ds-x and the size. it is perfect for gaming. ill be getting a psp for media/emu anyways, as that has better video playback and requires flash memory anyways.

the 128meg games can be trimmed (as with any other games). mech assault goes from 128, to 80. something to think about 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. besides, if a bigger or better solution comes out, i can get it and give/sell my ds-x to my brother or cousin who are not experienced computer wise.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Nov 1, 2006)

new review of ds-x ? I think not. It is higher games playable and better one. Now, I am so darn confuse.


----------



## falcon64z8 (Nov 1, 2006)

QUOTE(Timo710 @ Nov 1 2006 said:


> The DS-Link can die slowly now , this product is the same , but with no need of flashme and better booting times.
> 
> People should be happy these things are made .All those suckers buying a DS-X will feel sorry for the fact that it only has 512 MB of space ,these people are talking about not needing a lot of memory while I am having issues having not enough space on my 1.0GB SD card for my M3 SD (the good ol' sticking out one).
> 
> Pokemon diamond is 128 MB and prolly a game lots of DS-X users are gonna put on it with that kick ass mini USB.how much memory do we have left then? than put up some music on that card , lets say 20 songs ... another nice 100 MB so thats already 50% of the memory .for a small amount of music , and a kick ass game ..... guys 512 isn't enough , and I know your willing to spend that extra buck for double the memory and the fact that you can take out that micro SD card , put it in the micro SD to SD card thingy and slide it in to your wii....



I agree, because I have a 2gig CF and I am always running out of room.  Also, this ninja thing look great, I didn't know it had external memory, unlike ds-x.  As soon as support for this gets better then ill get one since its cheap.  One more thing, does it play gba games?


----------



## FifthE1ement (Nov 1, 2006)

That’s not a new product, lol! They think they have an exclusive but that info is even in my flashcart and homebrew guide from months ago. It was called the Ninja DS Pocket and only had 1Gbit (128MB) of space. The change to microSD is a well added addition as it now makes this product a contender but if they can't get it to sit 100% flush in the DS slot then they can count many users out. Also if the Ninja DS Pocket is anything like the other models they have quite a bit of work to do before this thing is ready for production.

FifthE1ement


----------



## kobewan (Nov 1, 2006)

QUOTE(pte @ Nov 1 2006 said:


> They are making a new review of the DS-X... it is not as good as everyone promoted. The NinjaDS is cheaper and has the same/better features and it has been out for a longer time = has a better support. They even released their fatlib for everyone to get.



I wouldn't say that it has the same/better features just yet. DS-X still has much better homebrew support, can run download play on unflashed DSs and has overall better game compatibility. Also, it _might_ be slightly faster since it uses built-in memory over microSD. Of course, the Ninja team has been promising to fix all these things in the near future via handy updates, so hopefully they won't be a problem.

Yes, it seems that there is a second opinion coming of the DS-X with a more extended compatibility list to look into all the other issues that were found with it. However, there is still a good chance that those will be fixed in future updates as well....remember, the DS-X is still brand new. I don't think any cart had perfect compatibility before the first update even, so wait for a while.

EDIT : Umm...I'm pretty sure that the GBATemp's staff was contacted and told that it would have microSD support, not have 128 MByte built-in memory. You guys care to clarify?

Also, you guys shouldn't ask which cart to buy before this one is even released, nobody is sure what it will be like yet. It was revealed less than a day ago!


----------



## webez (Nov 1, 2006)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> FifthE1ement



Maybe at the third or forth edit you will say something right. Ninja Pocket is not MicroNinja. Do you think they made a hole to the pocket one?


----------



## FifthE1ement (Nov 1, 2006)

Its the same thing, they just decided that the memory they were going to use was to small so they made it a microSD solution. My last post is 100% correct.

FifthE1ement


----------



## webez (Nov 1, 2006)

As correct as your guide


----------



## Firon (Nov 1, 2006)

falcon64z8: no. Slot-1 will never play GBA. Just not possible.


----------



## CronoTrig (Nov 1, 2006)

Haha, I love how people are still mentioning that 512MB is not enough. They sound almost as retarded as saying "WTF I WANT 50 GIGABYTES OF SPACE TO HOLD ALL MY SONGZ AND 100 GAMEZ WTF WTF". Seriously, the DS-X and the MicroNinja are two different products. People are happy with 512MB, some aren't; that doesn't mean either is superior. When it comes down to it, compatibility and ease of use (and for some, price) are the deciding factors that make or break a cart. So how about we all wait for a review (and the re-review of the DS-X for that matter), and then we can see which carts better.


----------



## CacheSyntax (Nov 1, 2006)

It's a Ninja DS, but you can use it to Pirate! How ironic is that!?


----------



## macismonchen (Nov 1, 2006)

what about the most interesting facts: COMPATIBILITY with NDS-Games? Will it be much better?


----------



## Marvz (Nov 1, 2006)

QUOTE(CronoTrig @ Nov 2 2006 said:


> Haha, I love how people are still mentioning that 512MB is not enough. They sound almost as retarded as saying "WTF I WANT 50 GIGABYTES OF SPACE TO HOLD ALL MY SONGZ AND 100 GAMEZ WTF WTF".



Erm? What's wrong with complaining not enough space? So why don't u purchase a computer with a HDD of 10GB then (do they even have 10GB HDD on the market still?).


----------



## FifthE1ement (Nov 1, 2006)

QUOTE(webez @ Nov 1 2006 said:


> As correct as your guide



Yes, as my guide was written in August/September time period and its still included in there. But during that time it was called the Ninja DS Pocket and only had 1Gbit (256MB) of memory. They have kept all of the same concepts of the first idea but they have added microSD support. So yes I'm correct.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




FifthE1ement


----------



## webez (Nov 1, 2006)

No you are wrong. It is a reduced ninjaDS. Is M3 lite a revision of g6? NO. It's a revision of M3 miniSD.


----------



## HugeCock (Nov 1, 2006)

One has to wonder why they just released the ugly ass U shaped Ninja product last week if they had this to be announced so soon after? I still prefer an internal solution as I just want to game....not transfer the TB of data from my computer to my DS but this is good news for those who prefer removable memory solutions....bad news for those (if any lol) that bought the U shaped one.


----------



## martin88 (Nov 1, 2006)

You're wrong, FifthE1ement.

Using internal memory is different from using external memory.


----------



## melloncollie (Nov 2, 2006)

QUOTE(CronoTrig @ Nov 1 2006 said:


> Haha, I love how people are still mentioning that 512MB is not enough. They sound almost as retarded as saying "WTF I WANT 50 GIGABYTES OF SPACE TO HOLD ALL MY SONGZ AND 100 GAMEZ WTF WTF". Seriously, the DS-X and the MicroNinja are two different products. People are happy with 512MB, some aren't; that doesn't mean either is superior. When it comes down to it, compatibility and ease of use (and for some, price) are the deciding factors that make or break a cart. So how about we all wait for a review (and the re-review of the DS-X for that matter), and then we can see which carts better.


I smell a DS-Xtreme fanboy.
Also, _I_ care about the amount of space a flashcart contains or can contain.
512MB is not enough for me.
I prefer to have MP3's, some videos, and games on my flashcart.
My preferred amount of space right now is 4GB (which I have with my SuperCard SD).
So, yeah, it's a _huge_ factor in my book.


----------



## HugeCock (Nov 2, 2006)

4GB is fine for the average user but what about when you want to transfer over 2Gig files filled with Dummy data?....I mean that's only two files...no room for games....seriously....I have 604 DVDS, 5988 Songs, 2022 comics, 1233349 Pictures, and 2344 TV shows....how am I supposed to fit all this on a 2 Gig or even a 4 gig memory stick? There really needs to be a better solution out there.


----------



## rippon (Nov 2, 2006)

I have my iPod for music, don't any of you guys have music players?  "The right tool for the job", you know?

I think I've loaded maybe... I dunno, four games at once onto a flash cart before, I really don't need to have a hundred games in my pocket at ALL times.  As long as it can fit the biggest cartridge possible, I'm perfectly happy.  And last I checked, nothing is larger than 1GBit yet, let alone 4.


----------



## SpaceJump (Nov 2, 2006)

QUOTE(FifthE1ement @ Nov 2 2006 said:


> QUOTE(webez @ Nov 1 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > As correct as your guide
> ...



1Gbit = 128MB.

Anyway, does any actually have one of the two NinjaDS and can tell us how good its compatibility is? What games have problems on it?


----------



## Costello (Nov 2, 2006)

QUOTE(FifthE1ement @ Nov 1 2006 said:


> That’s not a new product, lol! They think they have an exclusive but that info is even in my flashcart and homebrew guide from months ago. It was called the Ninja DS Pocket and only had 1Gbit (128MB) of space. The change to microSD is a well added addition as it now makes this product a contender
> 
> OK, then you're saying the SC Lite is not a new product since it's a Supercard, the M3 Lite is not a new product since it's a M3, etc.
> AND You're saying this is old news because your personal website had some information about a product that has a different size, different media, different name... you're kidding, right?
> ...


.. yes you are


----------



## CronoTrig (Nov 2, 2006)

QUOTE(melloncollie @ Nov 1 2006 said:


> QUOTE(CronoTrig @ Nov 1 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > Haha, I love how people are still mentioning that 512MB is not enough. They sound almost as retarded as saying "WTF I WANT 50 GIGABYTES OF SPACE TO HOLD ALL MY SONGZ AND 100 GAMEZ WTF WTF". Seriously, the DS-X and the MicroNinja are two different products. People are happy with 512MB, some aren't; that doesn't mean either is superior. When it comes down to it, compatibility and ease of use (and for some, price) are the deciding factors that make or break a cart. So how about we all wait for a review (and the re-review of the DS-X for that matter), and then we can see which carts better.
> ...



My point being, that what might not be enough for you can be plenty for others. Different solutions for different users. You can think of it as buying a 20GB or 80GB iPod; some people only need 20GB, some need 80GB, it's all a matter of preference.

I, for one, DO NOT use my DS as an all-in-one device (I have an iPod for music/movies). This is why I _prefer_ the DS-X. I won't say that the new MicroNinja is a bad product, I'm just saying it's not right for me. I prefer the DS-X since it does exactly what I want (which is play games). I find it really pointless that people bring up size constraints as an issue, seeing as how for some people 512MB is perfect.


----------



## CronoTrig (Nov 2, 2006)

QUOTE(HugeCock @ Nov 1 2006 said:


> 4GB is fine for the average user but what about when you want to transfer over 2Gig files filled with Dummy data?....I mean that's only two files...no room for games....seriously....I have 604 DVDS, 5988 Songs, 2022 comics, 1233349 Pictures, and 2344 TV shows....how am I supposed to fit all this on a 2 Gig or even a 4 gig memory stick? There really needs to be a better solution out there.



I hope you're joking about this...


----------



## Costello (Nov 2, 2006)

QUOTE(CronoTrig @ Nov 2 2006 said:


> QUOTE(HugeCock @ Nov 1 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > 4GB is fine for the average user but what about when you want to transfer over 2Gig files filled with Dummy data?....I mean that's only two files...no room for games....seriously....I have 604 DVDS, 5988 Songs, 2022 comics, 1233349 Pictures, and 2344 TV shows....how am I supposed to fit all this on a 2 Gig or even a 4 gig memory stick? There really needs to be a better solution out there.
> ...


He's not joking I think he wants a solution with internal memory as huge as him (or his cock) 
like a DS-X 120 Gbit... but that'd only be 15 gbyte, damn you can barely fit 2 DVD-DL-sized games on that shit


----------



## pbjorge12 (Nov 2, 2006)

QUOTE(HugeCock @ Nov 1 2006 said:


> One has to wonder why they just released the ugly ass U shaped Ninja product last week if they had this to be announced so soon after? I still prefer an internal solution as I just want to game....not transfer the TB of data from my computer to my DS but this is good news for those who prefer removable memory solutions....bad news for those (if any lol) that bought the U shaped one.


It is SD-Based - That is a HUGE pro for me...
And if it was 40 or 50 dollars I would definitely put up with the bad asthetics...Unfortunately it is roughly 80...


----------



## neojei (Nov 2, 2006)

QUOTE(HugeCock @ Nov 2 2006 said:


> 4GB is fine for the average user but what about when you want to transfer over 2Gig files filled with Dummy data?....I mean that's only two files...no room for games....seriously....I have 604 DVDS, 5988 Songs, 2022 comics, 1233349 Pictures, and 2344 TV shows....how am I supposed to fit all this on a 2 Gig or even a 4 gig memory stick? There really needs to be a better solution out there.


Here is your solution!





Natrium42's HDD hack. xD Just kidding, probably even worse. Hey at least you can get a lot more than 4 gigs, lol. Anyways, there are some people who don't have that much stuff. Me I'm looking for a flash cart thats expandable so I can put a few songs, maybe an ep or two of anime, and game a bit. It's also good to be able to just swap out my micro sd when I don't need my DS Lite, and just want to bring around my Sandisk mp3 player, or use it in my Moto SLVR instead. That's just my take on the space issue, and I agree, the average user, 4 gigs is enough; someone like you I recommend that doohicky xD jk. But dang that is a lot of stuff you have, can you even fit that on an 80 gigs ipod? Lol. 
As for the Microninja, looks nice, but for me there just isn't that feeling thats good I have about Team Ninja, i'll have to wait for the reviews on this to see. Can't wait though.


----------



## stinkingbob (Nov 2, 2006)

Chrono Trig, I agree with you 100%. I really can't understand people who rip on the DS-X because of its memory size. The DS-X is for playing games. Period. That was the intent of the product.  NDS is not really meant to play movies or music. Its just that someone wrote an app that made it possible. 
So, lets break it down. If you want to store music and video files, DON'T buy a DS-X. You are better off getting something that uses removable portable memory.
If you only are going to play games and maybe listen to music, then get a DS-X.
People are complaining about cost. Well, consider how much R and D, testing and man hours went into making the DS-X.  $120 is a great deal considering its great compatibility and easy to use interface. 
Figure this: buying 4 NDS games at $30 = 1DSX
Now, how many games are you guys going to be playing over the life of the cart? 
100+  Well, you just saved $3000.
Choose the right dev kit that will best suit you, but don't criticize others who choose one solution over another.


----------



## melloncollie (Nov 2, 2006)

QUOTE(stinkingbob @ Nov 1 2006 said:


> People are complaining about cost. Well, consider how much R and D, testing and man hours went into making the DS-X.Â $120 is a great deal



Ahahahahaa.
Arrr matey!


----------



## bajibbles (Nov 2, 2006)

i had a big post thought out but i cant be bothered; all im wondering is this:

ds-x has perfected multiplayer play with unflashed DS's and features drag-and drop, but the main issue is the space with users. 
Acekard has SD play which 'supposedly' (as no one has tested it) works perfectly with multiplayer, SD solution to storage but has no drag-and-drop?
NinjaDS has the SD solution to storage, drag-and-drop, yet imperfect multiplayer.

*All have compatability issues.*

This is ignoring pricing issues, but from just this (im sure i missed stuff) the only one that cant be fixed with a firmware update (assuming acekard works with those main features, im sure everything they advertise won't be like this) will be the DS-X's storage capability? Although whether or not unflashed DS's can work with an SD solution cart is still unknown; if so the DS-X is still definitely 'in the game'. Space isn't such a big issue when the card itself is so easy to write... as users pointed out, you can only play *one* game at a time, and the ds-x has much more space than that, and is just so easy to write to (all you need is it and a $5 USB cable you can get easily, and you can connect to *any* pc or laptop and switch the files around). Do any carts currently have movie support? The idea of filling up my cart with movies which will take large amounts of space and only run for the length of a normal film seems like a waste of space to me anyway. It shouldn't be so easily dismissed, because it has the best compatability, homebrew support and multiplayer capability of any cart, and that could just as easily be attributed to the way it is closest to a normal DS cart. Will DS games ever reach over 2Gb in size anyway? I wonder if many gamers can even download something that size...


----------



## FifthE1ement (Nov 2, 2006)

I think the AceKard and Ninja DS Micro are both the best two alternatives to the DS-X. I think the DS-X is a wonderful product but for users who want more memory and a lower price point these two solutions are great. Well, the best until we see what M3/G6 and the SuperCard teams have for us.

Also since the DS-X came out I think the Ninja DS team decided to rethink the old Ninja DS Pocket and decided to release a microSD version instead. I could be wrong as they might go ahead and released the old version too but I don't think it would do well. I don't think the DS-X team will reduced the DS-X price until a good slot 1 solution is released. Hopefully, one of the two new slot 1 devices will be decent enough to save us all a few bucks.

FifthE1ement


----------



## thefoxhole (Nov 2, 2006)

Man! It seems like ever since ds-x appeared the slot 1 solutions are exploding. I know that there were some slot 1's before the ds-x but why all of the sudden everyone is gung-ho about it?  I have no bias towards any particular unit mainly because I am new to the "nds scene." I don't understand why every one gets so hostile about the different features. I mean seriously if one unit does not have a particular feature buy the next one. There are many options.
As for the new NINJA. Did they not just release the unit that wraps around the nds? Why release unit after unit? Also, am I correct that the microninja will use TF? 
On a different note. Everyone is talking about acekard. Do we have any concrete proof that it is real? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 seems to good to be true... well feel free to  reply with any comments or even flame me.. that is always fun to read


----------



## thefoxhole (Nov 2, 2006)

QUOTE(Costello @ Nov 1 2006 said:


> QUOTE(CronoTrig @ Nov 2 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(HugeCock @ Nov 1 2006 said:
> ...


Sounds like your NDS is going to be a multimedia powerhouse!


----------



## Hooya (Nov 2, 2006)

QUOTE(thefoxhole @ Nov 1 2006 said:


> Man! It seems like ever since ds-x appeared the slot 1 solutions are exploding. I know that there were some slot 1's before the ds-x but why all of the sudden everyone is gung-ho about it?Â I have no bias towards any particular unit mainly because I am new to the "nds scene." I don't understand why every one gets so hostile about the different features. I mean seriously if one unit does not have a particular feature buy the next one. There are many options.
> As for the new NINJA. Did they not just release the unit that wraps around the nds? Why release unit after unit? Also, am I correct that the microninja will use TF?
> On a different note. Everyone is talking about acekard. Do we have any concrete proof that it is real?
> 
> ...



I'm gung-ho about a slot one device because
1. hopefully we will come very close to native cart battery life
2. GBA cart linkage
3. rumble pack/expansion pack/twister devices
4. to a lesser extent performance increase

I'm really hoping the AK delivers on those promises.  Since I already invested in a TF card I don't want to spend extra money to get something that has built in memory.  Otherwise I would already have purchased the DS-X.

BTW, is there any comparison out there with the DS-X battery life vs. native cart vs. slot-2 solution?  Or vs. the microninja or the AK (I know, not yet)?


----------



## cenotaph (Nov 2, 2006)

I'm personally not terribly excited about slot one solutions. No GBA = bleh. I can do with patching, as long as the team behind the cart puts out new versions of the software compatible with new games (but I s'pose that's the advantage of slot one solutions -- not having to depend on a team for new patches when new games are released...).


----------



## thefoxhole (Nov 2, 2006)

Well I bought the DS-x so hopefully I get a wonderful product.. And if i am dissatisfied, i will buy the super card or m3 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and just use the ds-x as a passcard


----------



## Mystic-Homer (Nov 2, 2006)

Wow, that'd be one expensive passcard then


----------



## yuwing (Nov 2, 2006)

people, grow up. this is like G6 lite vs supercard lite again. if you really wanna debate on space, it'll never end.

note: I still love supercard lite over any of the Slot1 right now.


----------



## Hypnotoad (Nov 2, 2006)

QUOTE(stinkingbob @ Nov 1 2006 said:


> I really can't understand people who rip on the DS-X because of its memory size. The DS-X is for playing games. Period. That was the intent of the product.  NDS is not really meant to play movies or music. Its just that someone wrote an app that made it possible.
> So, lets break it down. If you want to store music and video files, DON'T buy a DS-X. You are better off getting something that uses removable portable memory.
> If you only are going to play games and maybe listen to music, then get a DS-X.
> People are complaining about cost. Well, consider how much R and D, testing and man hours went into making the DS-X.  $120 is a great deal considering its great compatibility and easy to use interface.



I disagree.  Right now out of all the cards I own, I'm using a G6 as my main card (same memory size as the ds-x).  Even though I only use my card only for gaming, I find that 512 is just too easy to fill up.  And that's even with using rom trim to save some space.

As far as cost goes, I think the current G6 Lite at $79 is a better buy than the ds-x (G6: GBA support).  And when the new G6 1gig card hits, that'll be even a better buy than the current G6.

After spending money on a 512 card once, I could never see myself doing at again.


----------



## kobewan (Nov 2, 2006)

QUOTE(Hypnotoad @ Nov 1 2006 said:


> QUOTE(stinkingbob @ Nov 1 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > I
> ...



It depends on what you are buying it for. I would agree that its a better buy at the current time for most of us though. The main reasons that I would imagine buying a DS-X over a G6 for are:-

1. Mac/Linux Compatibility
2. Ease of use (simple drag and drop)
3. Not wanting to flash your DS/using it on other people's DSs
4. If you own both a DS Phat and a DS Lite. It makes switching between the two so much easier than switching the case out every time.
5. Hopefully less support will be required in the future, since it can play many of the troublesome new games without needing an update.
6. Consumes less battery life? Not sure about this, G6 takes a pretty small amount as it is...
7. Homebrew support

Looking at all those, it would seem that the DS-X is  geared towards people who are less technologically inclined. That would obviously make it a better buy for them. There is no point in spending $80 on a cart and then posting "waht setting i use? game not working!!!" every time you want to put a different game on it, making it pretty useless. 

On the other hand, I would never consider buying a DS-X over a G6L since I have no problem with those things, GBA support is huge for me and even th $80 is stretching my budget. The point to this is that there is no overall 'Best Buy' or 'Best Card'. It all depends on what you're looking for.....


----------



## OSW (Nov 2, 2006)

man, whats with these people dissing FifthE1ement 's comments. i have respect for him after reading alot of his contributions to this site/forums (although i have only just started posting here)

some of you just don't seem to understand what he said.

anyways, i don't have any personal experience with ninja products, but this seems to be

a BIG aesthetic improvement
ninja has some good features

but with the same firmware as the original, until the team releases updates to improve the features, it is hardly at a good level of performance.


----------



## deathspawn999 (Nov 2, 2006)

agree with ya osw. 5th element has helped many a people, no need to bash him.

cant wait to get the psp. gba emu, snes emu, sega emu, psp gaming, ps1 emu in the works, divx support. gonna love that long time.

eventually ill have the ds-x + the ram expansion for the ds, and the psp modded with firmware hacks for everything else.


----------



## Marvz (Nov 2, 2006)

QUOTE(CronoTrig @ Nov 2 2006 said:


> My point being, that what might not be enough for you can be plenty for others. Different solutions for different users. You can think of it as buying a 20GB or 80GB iPod; some people only need 20GB, some need 80GB, it's all a matter of preference.
> 
> I, for one, DO NOT use my DS as an all-in-one device (I have an iPod for music/movies). This is why I _prefer_ the DS-X. I won't say that the new MicroNinja is a bad product, I'm just saying it's not right for me. I prefer the DS-X since it does exactly what I want (which is play games). I find it really pointless that people bring up size constraints as an issue, seeing as how for some people 512MB is perfect.



What's so pointless about people who find size constraint an issue? There are happy people and unhappy people in this world. If you feel that 512MB is enough with certain people. Well, I am happy for them. =) 

As for me, i feel the space constraint even when i am using a 1GB Mini SD card on my M3. I pack alot of GBA and NDS games, since I like to have different variety of games to play on the go.

BTW: Slot-1 devices are still in their early infancy. So I will give it some time before i jump to a Slot-1 solution. Of course Flashcart are still good for playing GBA games. =)


----------



## phoood (Nov 10, 2006)

This is all great.. blah blah blah.
I like more mem space, some do not.  Its over.

What I'd like to know is, which one (dsx, acekard, or ninja) supports ds wireless play/download play with unflashed or ds's without a passcard?


----------



## Costello (Nov 10, 2006)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> What I'd like to know is, which one (dsx, acekard, or ninja) supports ds wireless play/download play with unflashed or ds's without a passcard?



This question has been answered before (we only don't have an acekard yet).
- the DS-Xtreme supports download play for *flashed AND unflashed* (although some games dont work properly - afaik only Big brain & Yoshi have problems, there might be more)
- the NinjaDS supports download play to *flashed DS only*.

the acekard I don't know.


----------



## enoughrope (Nov 10, 2006)

So, this thing doesn't play GBA? Well, at least the GBA cart has 1 advantage.


----------



## thefoxhole (Nov 10, 2006)

I don't remember if any one said any thing about how fast that sucker boots the roms... nice..


----------



## invaderrj (Nov 27, 2006)

So is there any new word on release date? Or when you guys will be getting one to review? Im probably going to be buying a DS for my wife for xmas and want to buy a slot-1 so I can give her my Supercard but each new card sounds better than the last (with this one being the most interesting so far). So yeah, just wondering if anyone has heard anything new on this recently.


----------



## shaffaaf27 (Dec 5, 2006)

well same as above WHEN IS IT COMING OUT!


----------

